

A 4096-byte jungle - gioele
http://www.samiam.org/blog/20130606.html

======
gioele
Follow-up posts with more details about the LFSR used to store the all the
details of the jungle in 31 bytes:
[http://samiam.org/blog/20130608.html](http://samiam.org/blog/20130608.html)

